# Oldest son test positive for COVID-19



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

He called Friday to say he had a horrific headache, chills, sweating, slight fever, and slight cough.  I said you probably just have a cold, but get tested.  Results came back positive today.  . He had open heart surgery this time last year, almost died.   Now this.

Sad, very very sad and worried.   Nothing else to say.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh, no, Aneeda, so sorry to hear that! My thoughts are with you and him.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2020)

You and your son will be in my thoughts and prayers.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 6, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear this. It sure seems like life is piling it on you.
You and your son are in my prayers.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 6, 2020)

Prayers for him and you.  He needs to be monitoring his O2 sats with a pulse oximeter for 'silent' hypoxia which damages lungs.   Most drugstores have them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Prayers for him and you.  He needs to be monitoring his O2 sats with a pulse oximeter for 'silent' hypoxia which damages lungs.   Most drugstores have them.


We bought him the oxygen thing when he had the heart surgery.  He is closely monitoring his states.  But thanks.  It sucks cause I want to go see him while he is at home.  But he refuses to come outside and doesn’t want us anywhere near him or the property.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> We bought him the oxygen thing when he had the heart surgery.  He is closely monitoring his states.  But thanks.  It sucks cause I want to go see him while he is at home.  But he refuses to come outside and doesn’t want us anywhere near him or the property.



I can't imagine how hard that is for you as his mother, but he is looking out for you and that's a credit to you!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I can't imagine how hard that is for you as his mother, but he is looking out for you and that's a credit to you!


I was thinking the same thing, Annie.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. It sure seems like life is piling it on you.
> You and your son are in my prayers.


Thanks it is awful.  Your brain just gets flooded with thoughts of your child’s entire life and how much he means to you.  Not being able to see him is horrific, but he refuses to have us anywhere near.  We had them over at thanksgiving and he was worried we caught it.

But this is the tenth day and neither of us have symptoms.  We have a long living room so social distanced while eating.  When they left I opened the windows and aired the house out.  We are fine.  I am glad our son with DS chose not to come over, although I think our eldest got it after thanksgiving and we have not seen him since then.

His girlfriend has mild symptoms of a cold so she will get tested.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 6, 2020)

Sigh... prayers and positive thoughts, Aneeda.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 6, 2020)

All the best wishes for him, and for you also.....


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 6, 2020)

My heart is with you, Aneeda.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 6, 2020)

So sorry Aneeda, keeping you, and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## oldman (Dec 6, 2020)

Doctor at the hospital I went to prescribed Z-Pack, Zinc, Tylenol, along with bed rest and plenty of liquids, preferably water or in my case, I drank iced tea. Eat light. Jello is always good, toast, or whatever you can tolerate.

I hope he has a fast recovery, but most of us are taking 7-10 days.

If breathing problems develop, don’t wait, get to the hospital.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2020)

@Aneeda72  I can only imagine what you must be feeling right now. Words don't seem to be enough. I know how I would feel if my daughter tested positive.

Holding your son in my thoughts .. hugs to you


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 6, 2020)

Aneeda, my thoughts, my heart are with you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

oldman said:


> Doctor at the hospital I went to prescribed Z-Pack, Zinc, Tylenol, along with bed rest and plenty of liquids, preferably water or in my case, I drank iced tea. Eat light. Jello is always good, toast, or whatever you can tolerate.
> 
> I hope he has a fast recovery, but most of us are taking 7-10 days.
> 
> If breathing problems develop, don’t wait, get to the hospital.


Thanks, I am calling him about every two hours as he can’t sleep anyway.  The headache is getting better so that’s good.  I’ve offered to bring food and leave it on his porch, but, as I said, he does not want me anywhere near.  If I were to get it, he would feel so guilty.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2020)

*Aneeda,I am so sorry to hear what you and your son are going through. A Mom is a Mom no matter how old their child is. 2 weeks ago my daughter, her husband, and my granddaughter were diagnosed with the covid. Thankfully they are recovering. I am sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and your son.  *


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Aneeda,I am so sorry to hear what you and your son are going through. A Mom is a Mom no matter how old their child is. 2 weeks ago my daughter, her husband, and my granddaughter were diagnosed with the covid. Thankfully they are recovering. I am sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and your son.  *


Glad they are recovering.  Big relief.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 6, 2020)

I can't imagine how hard this must be for you...the natural maternal instinct is to want to go take care of your son, and in this situation you can't.  I hope he does well and is better soon.  Love and prayers for you both.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 6, 2020)

Thinking of you and your family. So happy to hear the headache is better and each day will bring him closer to a full recovery.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 6, 2020)

My thoughts to him, you, and the family. I know it must be tough but please do stay away like he said.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thinking of you and your family. So happy to hear the headache is better and each day will bring him closer to a full recovery.


From your mouth to God’s ear.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Aneeda,I am so sorry to hear what you and your son are going through. A Mom is a Mom no matter how old their child is. 2 weeks ago my daughter, her husband, and my granddaughter were diagnosed with the covid. Thankfully they are recovering. I am sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and your son.  *


It’s so awful, isn't it.  My daughter, her husband, and the great granddaughter had it in March.  They didn’t tell me till they were all well.  Is your daughter and family well now?  I hope and pray this is so.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 7, 2020)

Son sounds quite congested.  He says fever is gone, headache is pretty much gone, but he is very very tired. His oxygen is 94 and doesn’t dip lower.  I told him if it does to go to ER.  He has sent a message to his doctor.

My husband and I are on the 11th day and don’t have it so I think we are fine.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 7, 2020)

@Aneeda72 ,sounds like he is making progress. Slow but sure.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Son sounds quite congested.  He says fever is gone, headache is pretty much gone, but he is very very tired. His oxygen is 94 and doesn’t dip lower.  I told him if it does to go to ER.  He has sent a message to his doctor.
> 
> My husband and I are on the 11th day and don’t have it so I think we are fine.


Thanks for keeping us updated, Aneeda.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Son sounds quite congested.  He says fever is gone, headache is pretty much gone, but he is very very tired. His oxygen is 94 and doesn’t dip lower.  I told him if it does to go to ER.  He has sent a message to his doctor.


This is where my DIL was at about a week after she was diagnosed and she kept getting a little better each day. That was back in March. She did have some breathing problems for a couple of days and called the doctor about it and he ordered her to stay down! - she'd confessed to keeping busy by cleaning her "isolation" room and bathroom.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

@Aneeda72 I'm very sorry to hear this bad news about your son.  I sure hope he will be alright.  Sending my prayers and well wishes to him and you.


----------



## Jules (Dec 7, 2020)

This is so scary for you and them.  Glad that there’s some improvement.  If he has an exterior door (i.e. not in an apartment), you should be safe leaving a box of goodies outside on the porch.  It would make you feel better. Maybe he’ll let you do this in a few days.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 7, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Oh, no, Aneeda, so sorry to hear that! My thoughts are with you and him.


, let's hope his fever stays slight, Aneeda.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 7, 2020)

Jules said:


> This is so scary for you and them.  Glad that there’s some improvement.  If he has an exterior door (i.e. not in an apartment), you should be safe leaving a box of goodies outside on the porch.  It would make you feel better. Maybe he’ll let you do this in a few days.


I hope.  I ask every day.  He says no.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> , let's hope his fever stays slight, Aneeda.


Let's hope his fever disappears.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 7, 2020)

Thoughts & prayers going out for Aneeda72 & her son.

Our oldest  son is  6 + hours away & single.
Worry big time  about  him.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

Prayers to your son and family.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 9, 2020)

He girlfriend tested positive as well. But she has very few issues, just a small cold.  Son is slowly better they are past the quarantine period so they can go out. But my son is still extremely tired and a bit congested.  Seems like this will last a while.  Could have been a lot worst.


----------



## Jules (Dec 9, 2020)

That’s a relief that things are improving.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 9, 2020)

Jules said:


> That’s a relief that things are improving.


Yes, and thanks for keeping us posted, Aneeda.


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

Oh Thank God


----------



## win231 (Dec 9, 2020)

Sounds like he's almost over it.  I just got over a cold; so did my sister.  Started last week with a sore throat, then constantly running nose for 3 days, tired, achy, but no real fever.  Highest temp was 99.2.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 9, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> He called Friday to say he had a horrific headache, chills, sweating, slight fever, and slight cough.  I said you probably just have a cold, but get tested.  Results came back positive today.  . He had open heart surgery this time last year, almost died.   Now this.
> 
> Sad, very very sad and worried.   Nothing else to say.


  for your son's complete recovery, Anneda72.



> a horrific headache, chills, sweating, slight fever, and slight cough



Sounds familiar, I've been sick since last Thursday afternoon.  When I feel better I'll try to get tested.   Kaiser Permanente talks alot about Covid this and that, but they flat out don't want you around if you're sick or might be sick.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> Sounds like he's almost over it.  I just got over a cold; so did my sister.  Started last week with a sore throat, then constantly running nose for 3 days, tired, achy, but no real fever.  Highest temp was 99.2.


??? I didn't think you got a fever with a head cold. I think I got this impression from the old adage, "Starve a fever, feed a cold".  

I had a heavy cold last month and since we are urged to get tested if we have 'symptoms, however minor', Hubby and I both went for a COVID test just to be sure we were not a danger for the public. We weren't.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

How is your son doing, Aneeda?


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2020)

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 9, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> He called Friday to say he had a horrific headache, chills, sweating, slight fever, and slight cough.  I said you probably just have a cold, but get tested.  Results came back positive today.  . He had open heart surgery this time last year, almost died.   Now this.
> 
> Sad, very very sad and worried.   Nothing else to say.


Praying for your son, Aneeda


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sunny said:


> How is your son doing, Aneeda?


He is still very very very tired.  I think this will last a while.  His O2 is normal, his head hurts again, still coughing, still stuffy so while the virus has “officially” ended he is still not well.  He still cannot walk any distance, a planned trip to California to see his significant others mother is off, (a good thing IMO) and any hiking is off as well.

He works from home and he works when he can and lays down throughout the day as necessary.  His boss has been very understanding.  His girlfriend’s company has given her a month off with pay.  This company does this with any employee who gets the virus.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 13, 2020)

Son continues to have low O2 now where before it seems to be getting better.  He sounds more congested on the phone and I think he has pneumonia.  I have urged him to go see his doctor and get his lungs X-rayed.  He says he will call on Monday, today is Sunday afternoon here.

We took him donuts on Saturday.  He stayed in his house and husband passed them through the door.  Husband said he looked sick and very tired.  Son said he tried to go for a drive, just to get out of the house, found out he was too tired to drive.

I wanted him and the girlfriend to come for dinner on Christmas Day.  They refused.  Covid-19, they said, is more real to them now.  They could have had it thanksgiving day (they didn’t) and given it to us.  They will not take that risk again.  

This is the first time we will not see anyone during the Christmas Holiday period.  Strange.  

Son and his girlfriend are not seeing each other until son is better as they are unsure whether or not they can spread a illness that results from the virus.  His girlfriend is completely well.  My son continues to struggle.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 13, 2020)

Thank you for the update, Aneeda.  I’ve had your son on my wee tiny green Irish angels prayer list and it sounds like they are doing their usual wonderful good job . The process maybe slow, but baby steps are as effective as giant ones. Prayers continue


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 13, 2020)

I hope he'll be ok Aneeda.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2020)

This illness is often described as a long haul to get over. That's one of the many reasons to treat it with respect, and keep it as far away from yourself as possible.  Everybody who has had it, or seen it up close, says, "This is not something you want to get."

Best wishes for your son's recovery, Aneeda.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> ??? I didn't think you got a fever with a head cold. I think I got this impression from the old adage, "Starve a fever, feed a cold".
> 
> I had a heavy cold last month and since we are urged to get tested if we have 'symptoms, however minor', Hubby and I both went for a COVID test just to be sure we were not a danger for the public. We weren't.


Low grade fevers of 100 or less aren't unheard of with bad colds.


----------



## oldman (Dec 14, 2020)

This is my third week of suffering. On Saturday afternoon, my temperature returned to normal for maybe 5 hours, but then spiked again. I am having trouble eating due to everything tasting terrible and I am also nauseated. The doctor doesn’t sound very encouraging at this point.

I am at a loss as to what to do.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 14, 2020)

oldman said:


> This is my third week of suffering. On Saturday afternoon, my temperature returned to normal for maybe 5 hours, but then spiked again. I am having trouble eating due to everything tasting terrible and I am also nauseated. The doctor doesn’t sound very encouraging at this point.
> 
> I am at a loss as to what to do.


Not good and I feel sad for you!  Has your doctor  actually SEEN you or his advice all over the phone?  Maybe there is something else besides covid going on with you. Me thinks you should get thine self in to see someone.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

oldman said:


> This is my third week of suffering. On Saturday afternoon, my temperature returned to normal for maybe 5 hours, but then spiked again. I am having trouble eating due to everything tasting terrible and I am also nauseated. The doctor doesn’t sound very encouraging at this point.
> 
> I am at a loss as to what to do.


You can not do anything but wait to get better as far as I know.  My son has a doc appointment in an hour.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Doctor put son on antibiotics for his sinus, lungs seem ok, says everybody recovers differently and he still has a way to go.  Son is still very tired and nothing to be done about that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2020)

@Aneeda72, so sorry to hear about your son.  Glad he's better than he was at first, and I hope he continues to recover and completely heals from this....hugs to the both of you.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 14, 2020)

oldman said:


> This is my third week of suffering. On Saturday afternoon, my temperature returned to normal for maybe 5 hours, but then spiked again. I am having trouble eating due to everything tasting terrible and I am also nauseated. The doctor doesn’t sound very encouraging at this point.
> 
> I am at a loss as to what to do.


Not good and I feel sad for you!  Has your doctor  actually SEEN you or his advice all over the phone?  Maybe there is something else besides covid going on with you. Me thinks you should get thine self in to see someone.


Aneeda72 said:


> Doctor put son on antibiotics for his sinus, lungs seem ok, says everybody recovers differently and he still has a way to go.  Son is still very tired and nothing to be done about that.


this whole disease is just so new that I don’t think anyone has any real answers. Happy they put him on an antibiotic, that should help with part of it, hopefully. That is why I would like Old Man to actually  see a doctor before it gets so bad that all they CAN do is put him on a ventilator!!!!  I was going to suggest to him also to try pedialyte instead of, or in addition to, water. The electrolytes might help.  Sure don’t think they can hurt any


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 14, 2020)

oldman said:


> This is my third week of suffering. On Saturday afternoon, my temperature returned to normal for maybe 5 hours, but then spiked again. I am having trouble eating due to everything tasting terrible and I am also nauseated. The doctor doesn’t sound very encouraging at this point.
> 
> I am at a loss as to what to do.


Old Man, PLEASE actually see a doctor!!!!  I also think maybe try pedialyte in addition to other liquids. The electrolytes might be beneficial


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2020)

Aneeda, I'm late to this thread but I hope your son is improving and will make a full recovery.
@oldman So sorry you are going through this...hoping you will have a full recovery as well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 15, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Aneeda, I'm late to this thread but I hope your son is improving and will make a full recovery.
> @oldman So sorry you are going through this...hoping you will have a full recovery as well.


Thanks.  Thanks to everyone for their concern and support.  He is on the antibiotics now and hopefully this will aide in his recovery. He refuses to be in our house until we get the vaccine.  It has really raised his awareness of this disease, and he is even more worried about us.


----------



## Jules (Dec 15, 2020)

If one more person tells me it’s like the flu and young people (<45) get over it quickly, I might throttle them.  

Sending good thoughts for all those who have Covid.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 15, 2020)

It’s sad for all who are suffering wit this horrible virus I hope any of our members and their family’s who are ill are on the mend real soon.

I really don’t understand why infected areas haven’t been shut down ? ( as the whole of Australia was to get on top of the virus )

I’ve never traveled to any country outside of Aust to have knowledge of  other countries ,
as well as we 
see / hear so much conflicting news here


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

We have 5 in our family who have tested positive since Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Ronni (Dec 16, 2020)

I missed this thread till now.

What a worry this has been to you @Aneeda72! I’m so sorry.

I’m glad he’s doing better, albeit slowly. How is he feeling currently?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 16, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I missed this thread till now.
> 
> What a worry this has been to you @Aneeda72! I’m so sorry.
> 
> I’m glad he’s doing better, albeit slowly. How is he feeling currently?


He still does not feel well.  I am hoping the antibiotics help and am so glad he followed my advice for once and saw the doctor in person.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 16, 2020)

@Aneeda72 ........so scary.......i so hope he continues recover.
My blessings to you both and your family.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2020)

My son is feeling much better and is now seeing his girlfriend who he missed terribly.  Actually when he first got the news he had COVID-19 he said “I am really going to miss my girlfriend’s cooking this weekend.”. The antibiotic really helped, glad he listened to me for once.

I asked him if they were taking advantage of being immune to the virus for a short period of time a d going out to eat in restaurants.  Yup, they are.  This is how they got the virus in the first place.    But they are safe for a month at least.

I got the news today, I tested negative for COVID-19.  Had to get the test for my endoscopy tomorrow.  They were feeling so guilty that they might have exposed me on Thanksgiving, although I was sure they caught it after.  This proves they did, and he/they are so relived that I don’t have it.

They brought us Sees candy yesterday for our Christmas present.   Masked up and socially distance and refusing to come close or enter the house in case the virus was on their clothes and catchable to us.  Until we get the vaccine this is how it will be, they announced.  . His girlfriend stood in line for three hours at See’s candy to get our boxes.  I wish she had not.  She is such a dear woman.  I love her.

Well, good news all around for us.  Thanks everyone for all your concern, prayers, and love, it all worked, and they are nearly recovered.


----------

